# Impending D and older kids...



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

Usually I hang out on the "Going thru Separation /Divorce" forum, but thought this would be best for this post.

Basics: 

2 kids, 17 and 23 when marriage imploded last year.
H left, more like deserted/abandoned me and DD. DS was already out of house, now married and a new father.

H moved to another state, took up residence with the poacher (one of many nicknames I have dubbed the OW).

DD eventually went to stay with Lieceratops (STBXH) to get herself on track education, work experience, etc. She didn't really want to go there but felt she should in order that I focus on me, felt she would be preventing me from doing what I needed to do.

It's been almost 4 months now and even though we talk, text, email and FB constantly I miss her terribly. I avoid discussing the situation (the D), bad mouthing H, cursing OW (her place is where DD is residing presently) and generally anything that would upset her. When she first got there, STBXH said that it seemed that everytime DD had talked to me that she would be upset and when he asked her what was wrong she'd snap at H and say "nothing".( I think accused is a better word for what he did, but... whatever.) 

Guess what I'm trying to get to is what do I do? 

I want her to be able to express her feelings. Lord knows she knows mine as she witnessed this whole thing from the beginning. She's written me a number of very heart felt and still wrenching letters and poems to me.)


----------

